# They want to put a new burner on her!



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I gave them a price of 4500 for a boiler. Then 600 for a recondition burner. Still no call back for either job!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> I gave them a price of 4500 for a boiler. Then 600 for a recondition burner. Still no call back for either job!!


What brand boiler for 4500 replacment job, if u get it?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> What brand boiler for 4500 replacment job, if u get it?


Slant-fin.. I thought they would jump on that price But nothing yet


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> Slant-fin.. I thought they would jump on that price But nothing yet


I'm a Weil Maclain boiler guy.. feed me on this, do Slant-fin have built in air scoop? If so.. u won't be needing outside air removal device.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> I'm a Weil Maclain boiler guy.. feed me on this, do Slant-fin have built in air scoop? If so.. u won't be needing outside air removal device.


I'd take Slant-fin over any Junkirk boilers...


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> I'd take Slant-fin over any Junkirk boilers...


Burnham all the way


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

vinpadalino said:


> I gave them a price of 4500 for a boiler. Then 600 for a recondition burner. Still no call back for either job!!


Way too cheap man


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We use Kerr brand on all oil installs

Best in the market IMO

We also direct vent all the oil burners... No more chimneys


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Way too cheap man


Tell me about it.. I've been dealing with them for 4 years. I was trying to help out with there situation.. I would of walked away with 2G..


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> We use Kerr brand on all oil installs
> 
> Best in the market IMO
> 
> We also direct vent all the oil burners... No more chimneys


I hate direct vent's.. I would rather a power vent.. What type of burner??


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> I hate direct vent's.. I would rather a power vent.. What type of burner??


Riello 40 series


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

I heard those are great burners. Not a lot of experience with the Rellio


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Riello 40 series


Yes great choice, the air adjustment can be finicky need a kane may too set up, but once done can be tuned too perfection!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> Yes great choice, the air adjustment can be finicky need a kane may too set up, but once done can be tuned too perfection!


Never had a problem setting up any burner.... Use the proper equipment ...

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

vinpadalino said:


> I gave them a price of 4500 for a boiler. Then 600 for a recondition burner. Still no call back for either job!!


 You should also have charged 4500 for a burner! :thumbup:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Never had a problem setting up any burner.... Use the proper equipment ...
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


 Smoke spot?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I had one the other day they wanted the burner repaired or replaced on...

Maybe if it had been cleaned at least once in the last 10 years and the front wasn't almost burned through.... :laughing:

Sorry that burner is getting ready to fall out and you need a new boiler...
I'm not even touching it....


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

Mostly Beckett around here, I've run across a couple of Riello, like them the most.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

skitian said:


> Mostly Beckett around here, I've run across a couple of Riello, like them the most.


I like them both but a beckett will light always a riello sometimes needs to be feathered first and then adjusted!:thumbup:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> I like them both but a beckett will light always a riello sometimes needs to be feathered first and then adjusted!:thumbup:


What the hell are you talking about??????

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> What the hell are you talking about??????
> 
> Sent from my miniature laptop


 air gate adjustment oil burners


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> air gate adjustment oil burners


Why would you need to adjust the air shutter if it was set up properly the first time... ?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Why would you need to adjust the air shutter if it was set up properly the first time... ?


 You wouldnt but sometimes you have too. Just saying sometimes you adjust a riello and then it fails to light the next time. So I use my hand to feather the air to get her going again. Usually a beckett will light even with poor combustion. Riellos can sometimes be tricky all good fun though!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> You wouldnt but sometimes you have too. Just saying sometimes you adjust a riello and then it fails to light the next time. So I use my hand to feather the air to get her going again. Usually a beckett will light even with poor combustion. Riellos can sometimes be tricky all good fun though!


Never had a problem with any riello burners...

There should be no need to do what you are doing... if it is not burning right or failing to ignit on its own ... there is a problem...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Never had a problem with any riello burners...
> 
> There should be no need to do what you are doing... if it is not burning right or failing to ignit on its own ... there is a problem...


 Thats the way i was taught. Different method I guess, you have never seen a Riello burners flame lift off and fail?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

pilot light said:


> Thats the way i was taught. Different method I guess, you have never seen a Riello burners flame lift off and fail?


If the flame was lifting there is a problem... might have to adjust the baromatic damper


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

true!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Okay are you talking about the breach draft or draft over fire?


----------

